

Why work in a startup? - ashishgrover
http://ashishgrover.com/why-work-in-a-start-up/

======
subhro
While there are very good points stated on the blog, you also need to consider
that unless you are working with the right startup, things can go astray. For
example, I have come across startups where goals are short sighted and cost
cutting is considered prime rather than building a product.

~~~
ashishgrover
I hope you will agree with me that start-ups are generally not like that. On
the flip-side, start-ups are a big risk. The deviation from the ideal model
happens when there are survival issues. Also, one should be aware that every
small/mid-size company is not a start-up. The vision of the core team decides
the path.

